# Why the prep at home and not hospital?



## 23715 (Mar 10, 2007)

Before childbirth and surgery I was given enemas in the hospital bed, by the nurse, to empty the colon. Why do we have to do the four hour laxative-prep at home for a colonoscopy? Is it just because they don't have time? Just wondering, as I have a great deal of anticipatry fear of this at-home procedure.


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

Mostly insurance and cost would be my guess. Other than that, I'd rather spend more time at home than at the hospital. At least I have some measure of control over my situation rather than being in a gown and having limited options for drinks and reading material.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

suze4;Don't worry about the prep. It was not bad at all. I made sure I had a good book, flushable wipes, and mixed it with lemon-lime sparkling water. There really wasn't anything to it. I didn't even get crampy. Feel free to pm me if you want to talk about it some more.


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've done the prep at the hospital and at home.At home is way better. Just being in your own space is more calming ...Like Jannybitt said have flushable wipes & the toilet paper at home is always much softer than the hospital. I have a roid problem so I pre-applied some Prep H. I put some music on and cleaned the bathroom in between having to "go". I had no cramping/pain either. I'm sure you'll do fine







Good Luck


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Enemas do not clean all of the colon out, just the bottom, or what would come out with your very next BM. Doing the prep and going over hours ensures you are cleaned out top to bottom.


----------

